# Depressive Classical music?



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

hey guys, can anyone one direct me to some depressive pieces? thats what i prefer in black metal and most of the other music i like, so i figure ill like it in classical too.




that is the playlist I'm listening to right now. a non classical music reference point would be this:









anyways, thanks in advance
I'm more into the ambience of a piece then anything else, i guess


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> hey guys, can anyone one direct me to some depressive pieces? thats what i prefer in black metal and most of the other music i like, so i figure ill like it in classical too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

I cry everytime.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Morimur said:


>


i don't know why i like this


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

LHB said:


> I cry everytime.


This made my day!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Anything? I'd like to know more


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

There's like 12345678987654321 of these types of threads. Scroll down and you see similar threads. Also see google search.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

We've just had one of these topics, it's still on page 2.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

I find everything i own by penderecki (especially st lukes passion) particularly gut wrenching an haunting


----------



## cna (Nov 9, 2015)

Some of Chopin preludes sound very dark and sad. It is believed that Chopin composed those in his dark times (http://www.radiochopin.org/the-preludes). I also strongly recommend you to watch the film 'Autumn Sonata' by Ingmar Bergman.


----------

